# Remarcar



## Eva Maria

Doncs en traduir "remarcar" al castellà, en el següent context no acabo de trobar el verb correcte:

- Cal remarcar-los que en les sumes i les restes no se segueix...
 
- Hay que / Se debe / Es preciso / Es necesario hacerles notar que en...
 
Altres opcions: Hacerles reparar, Hacerles observar,... Potser Remarcarles ?
 
Què en penseu?
 
EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una mica més de context, potser, Eva? Personalment no ho acabo de veure clar...

TPS


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una mica més de context, potser, Eva? Personalment no ho acabo de veure clar...
> 
> TPS


 
Ei, Montse!

Doncs com que pensava que ja es veia clar el sentit, us volia estalviar tot el farragós paràgraf:

- Es importante que los alumnos entiendan muy bien la regla de los signos y que la puedan utilizar sólo en los casos en que funciona: las multiplicaciones y las divisiones. Es preciso/ Es necesario/ Hay que remarcarles / hacerles notar / hacerles reparar en / hacerles observar / hacerles advertir que en las sumas y las restas no se sigue esta regla.

No es un text gens difícil, però m'he encallat aquí! Tantes opcions i cap m'acaba de convèncer!

Gràcies!

EM


----------



## ernest_

Hacerles entender?


----------



## Eva Maria

ernest_ said:


> Hacerles entender?


 

Gràcies, Ernest!

A veure, que comprovaré si "hacerles entender" em queda bé!

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I alguna cosa com ara "ayudarles a entender" o en aquesta línia? 

És que trobo que el "hacerles entender" no acaba de quadrar en aquest context. Normalment s'empra quan una persona es mostra tossuda i una altra li vol fer entendre que està errada. La meva humil opinió, però!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I alguna cosa com ara "ayudarles a entender" o en aquesta línia?
> 
> És que trobo que el "hacerles entender" no acaba de quadrar en aquest context. Normalment s'empra quan una persona es mostra tossuda i una altra li vol fer entendre que està errada. La meva humil opinió, però!!!!!!!!!!


 
MTPS,

Doncs mira, potser! És que totes les opcions són correctes, però no acaben de sonar bé!

Ara comprovaré què tal queda la teva proposta!

Mercès!

EM


----------



## su123

Bones!!

I "cerciorarlos"??


----------



## e.ma

"Hay que subrayar que en las sumas...", o "Hay que hacer hincapié en que, en las sumas..."; o també

"Hágase notar que, en las sumas..."

[mp]


----------



## Eva Maria

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> I "cerciorarlos"??


 
Su,

Sí, "cerciorarlos", no havia pensat en aquest verb, però pel context en quëstió no m'acaba de quedar bé.

Gràcies igualment!


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> "Hay que subrayar que en las sumas..."


 

UnaPedra,

Home, doncs també! "Hay que subrayar..." / "Hay que hacer hincapié..." O senzillament "Subrayar"/"Hacer hincapié". Comprovaré si m'escau a la frase! Potser tu m'has donat la millor solució!

Gràcies, minipoleraman!

EM


----------



## Sothus

"dejarles claro"?


----------



## Eva Maria

Sothus said:


> "dejarles claro"?


 
Sothus,

Sí, tampoc havia pensat en aquesta opció! Però al final em decidiré per "hacer hincapié" que m'ha suggerit E.ma, que em queda perfecte!

Moltes gràcies!

EM


----------



## su123

Eva Maria said:


> Sothus,
> 
> Sí, tampoc havia pensat en aquesta opció! Però al final em decidiré per "hacer hincapié" que m'ha suggerit E.ma, que em queda perfecte!
> 
> Moltes gràcies!
> 
> EM


 

Bona tria, també és la que més m'agrada


----------

